
Show HN: Playlist to write code faster, up to 130 hacks per minute guaranteed - juiced
https://open.spotify.com/user/joosthoogendoorn/playlist/7C8i0IsLfwQq6Fcx3LUk1G
======
juiced
After some research I created this playlist to help hackers code faster.
"Software eats the world", so I hope this playlist will help the world move
forward faster. Together we can do it! Hack the planet!

~~~
croshan
Solid playlist!

It's very slightly different than the vibe of some of these songs, but here's
a song I throw on loop for hours while working. You might enjoy it:
[https://open.spotify.com/track/1IbNYr8ByXsgwGbmOxLBXP?si=Rij...](https://open.spotify.com/track/1IbNYr8ByXsgwGbmOxLBXP?si=RijOyRKoRWuxlaQFH6iJ8A)

~~~
juiced
Thanks! And I'm a big fan of Solomun, I saw him DJ'ing live once and he will
definitely be in a playlist for when we need to slow down hacking a bit
because of a rate limiting firewall. ;-)

